# Shapton GlassStones Are All You Need



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought a 8000 just before Christ-mas, I love it.
I also bought a coarse and a fine diamond stone.
Together they do a fast and fantastic job.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

+1!

I've used these, but don't own any. They're outstanding products.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the same exact stones and course 4×10 diamond plate to keep them flat. Perfect combo.


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

was watching woodwhisperer and marc suggested the 1000 and 5000 as stones you should have. any reason to go with 8000 over 5000?


----------



## BigDawg (Mar 19, 2008)

When I took the class with Bob Van ********************, this is what he suggested when it came to the Shapton GlassStones. Marc Spagnuolo uses the traditional Shapton stones in his setup. Van ********************'s system is basically the same one that Lie-Nielsen demonstrates on YouTube and in several articles in Fine Woodworking. The 1000 and 8000 combo are for the final honing. If the primary bevel needs to be "re-ground" I do that on 120,180,220 sandpaper on a granite surface plate before the final hone on the Shapton stones.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the Shapton stones a lot. I recently bought the 15k Shapton Pro stone and it's awesome. For plane irons, I notice a large difference using this over my previously-finest 8k stone. For chisels, not so much… the 8k does a fine job there. It's tempting to get the 30k stone, but at many hundreds of dollars it will have to wait a while.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the Shapton ceramics and sounds like they work just as well as the glass stones.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

where is the best place to get them?


----------



## BigDawg (Mar 19, 2008)

I purchased mine from Woodcraft. Prices seem to be the same from every vendor I researched.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i tested these stones they came in like third place because they dish to fast they are overpriced and they are thin plus you have to buy or make a stand these stones came in third behind the Naniwa superstone and the winner was the naniwa Chosera stone the best stones made today by far. FWIW I am selling off three of these stones in the want ads area as a set i was going to keep them but the chosera stones wear so slow and cut so fast that i wont need new ones for a long time


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well thank you very much Mr. Run on sentence.
Maybe we should have a special section, we could call it ask "thedude50" section. This way we would never have to wonder what tool or technique is best, we can all just "askthedude" 
Think of all the time and money we'll save not purchasing the wrong items or tools (with the money we save we could chip in and buy him a punctuation mark or a contraction)....


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree that the dude is a pain, that we want his opinion or not we get it every time. 
For sure I shall never buy anything from him.
I hate people who think that they always have to give their opinion and who believe that they know it all.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

so you hate your self bert you think you know everything and you have no experience at all.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

wow, lots of "Dude hating" there. Don't like it? Don't read it. Bert, you're always so desperate for responses in all your forum threads, I figured you'd appreciate any response you can get.
-

Thanks for the review BigDawg. I've been thinking about picking one of these up. I started using a King waterstone (6k) that I picked up a few months ago, and I like the process of finishing with the waterstone. Now I've been thinking about upgrading the product I use, and this is at the top of my list.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Please be respectful, everyone, and stay on the topic of woodworking.


----------

